# SOLD - 75 gallon tank w/stand, CF light, 3 filters, heater - $250



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

Planted 75g tank 48" long. Comes with:
- Aqualight Compact fluorescent 4x55 watts
- Ebo heater
- Marineland HOB filter
- Aquaclear HOB 500
- Rena XP2
- stand
- some fishes (1 emperor tetra, 1 or 2 rumy nose, 2 pipe fish, 4-5 shrimps)
- lots of plants
- driftwood
- sliding glass top

I'm located in Richmond by the Richmond Center Mall.


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

open to offers


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

New price $350


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

new price $300


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

new year's bump


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

new price $275


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

What are the dimentions of the tank?


----------



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

*update price*

Now at a wonderful price of $250 for everything!!!
I will not part out the equipment - take one..... take all!!!
Dimensions:
Length - 48"
Width - 18"
height with stand - 42"
height tank only - 24"

thanks
chin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2010)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It's actually a 90g.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

definitely a 90g...makes it an even better deal lol


----------

